# Nick Saban Arrested!!!!



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 30, 2008)

This is just a joke, OK???????

AP-Tuscaloosa  



      Authorities arrested Alabama head coach Nick Saban in the predawn hours Monday at his home in Tuscaloosa on animal cruelty charges. Saban, 56, was charged with 85 counts of animal cruelty in an alleged attack which occurred Saturday night in Athens, Georgia.     

Police said that as many as 92,138 witnesses saw Saban and a large group of violent young men under his control hit, kick, crush and destroy a large pack of mostly-docile bulldogs. One officer was quoted as saying, "I haven't seen bulldogs treated this badly since the Michael Vick case." 

Story is still developing............


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 30, 2008)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rangerboats (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 30, 2008)

David Mills said:


> This is just a joke, OK???????
> 
> AP-Tuscaloosa
> 
> ...


 
Good stuff right there David....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 30, 2008)

yep, he's got the best team money can buy......


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 30, 2008)

looks like the best coach money can buy


----------



## Buck (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 30, 2008)

David Mills said:


> This is just a joke, OK???????
> 
> AP-Tuscaloosa
> 
> ...


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 30, 2008)

That is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 30, 2008)

ALL DOGS GO TO HEAVEN!!!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## FireStrut (Sep 30, 2008)

Funny.


----------



## riprap (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm sure he had plenty of money for bail.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 30, 2008)

riprap said:


> I'm sure he had plenty of money for bail.


And a good lawyer, hopefully not Mike Vick's


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 30, 2008)

David Mills said:


> This is just a joke, OK???????
> 
> AP-Tuscaloosa
> 
> ...



That was a good one. My wife is a Alabama Fan was was shocked when I read that to her. Then she got the joke.


----------



## chewie1014 (Oct 1, 2008)

It was funny last year when they did the same thing for Tennessee's thrashing of the Dawgs.

How about something more original next time.  Or does that require too much cognitive activity for a Bama fan?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 1, 2008)

chewie1014 said:


> It was funny last year when they did the same thing for Tennessee's thrashing of the Dawgs.
> 
> How about something more original next time.  Or does that require too much cognitive activity for a Bama fan?


 Actually, I did not see it as applied to the UGA-UT game and apparently others have not as well.  I sincerely apologize to you for any intrusiveness on my part in that your life has been so inconvenienced in that you were forced to read this thread.

BTW, a UGA fan sent it to me.


----------



## chewie1014 (Oct 1, 2008)

Apology accepted...now how about getting Bama to apologize to my Dawgs!?!

After rereading my last post, I realize it came across way more crass than I intended.  It was an apparently  really poor attempt at wit.  Maybe I should've put one of those poke smilies in it...what do you think?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm behind a firewall and cannot see the smiley faces.  Everything is cool as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mickbear (Oct 1, 2008)

ok i'm a dawg fan from WAY BACK (try the 60's) and thats funny ,but remember "the sun don't shine on one dogs be-hind all the time" we'll bounce back we always do


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 1, 2008)

and to think that all the dawg's decline in ranking started with the GEORGIA SOUTHERN EAGLES!!!!!!!! they may get beat but their taking something , and thats that # 1 position


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 1, 2008)

All jokes aside----- that game was a pure old fashioned butt whuppin'.

I'm a big UGA fan but our DAWGS were outmanned and out coached from the start to the end.  Give Saban and 'Bama all the credit.  They just flat kicked our tails and in our house!!

UGA appeared to have no game plan on offense or defense.  Moreno, for example, had 9 carries the whole game.... sure we had to pass in the 2nd half to try and play catch-up but this shows we had no success in finding a way to run the ball.  And that 'Bama qb had all day back there to just pick the secondary apart.

I like Richt, but I am not impressed with his coaching staff.  UGA was unprepared for the game.

UGA is starting to look like the Braves-- too young and too many injuries.  Well, maybe next year.


----------

